# CNC vadība / mehānika >  DC motora ātruma vadība bez ārējiem devējiem.

## Vikings

*Vajadzība?*
Nepieciešams salīdzinoši neliela (50W) DC motorīša ātruma stabilizators mazas virpiņas padeves vadībai. Vadība - pocis + 3pogas. Motora spriegums tiek vadīts ar PWM.

*Problēma?*
Īsti nav iespējas (un arī vēlmes) sistēmā iekļaut kādu no parastajiem ātruma devējiem - enkoderi vai tahoģeneratoru. Ar pliku PWM vien nepietiek, jo pie slodzes motorītim, loģiski, krītas apgriezieni, bet pie maziem ātrumiem to iespējams apturēt.

*Risinājums?*
Reiz lasīju par vadību, kura spēja motora ātrumu noteikt no paša motora ģenerētā sprieguma griežoties. Tas nozīmē - izmantot motoru kā tahoģeneratoru lai noteiktu viņa paša ātrumu. Tā kā precizitāte šajā gadījumā nav noteicoša, tas vairāk ir kā interesants projekts, domāju uzmaketēt shēmiņu, kas darbotos pēc līdzīga principa. Tātad, pieņemsim, ka man ir PWM, kas darbina H tiltu. Negatīvās polaritātes atslēgas stāv vaļā visu laiku kamēr vien motoram jāgriežas. Kura no abām nosaka motora griešanās virziens. Pozitīvās polaritātes atslēgas tiek virinātas ar PWM arī atkarībā no griešanās virziena. Starplaikos starp PWM pulsiem nociparoju filtrētu spriegumu uz motora enkura, lai noteiktu tā griešanās ātrumu, atkarībā no kura pēc tam ar PI algoritmu koriģētu PWM pulsu samēru. Praktisku mīnusu redzu pie PWM pulsa platumiem, kas ir tuvu maksimumam, jo pārejas procesi paņemtu pārāk daudz starplaika lai pārliecinoši atfiltrētu reālo motora ģenerēto spriegumu.

Šobrīd tās ir tikai teorētiskas pārdomas par tēmu "kā būtu, ja būtu" un gribētos dzirdēt zinošāku cilvēku komentārus par doto ideju kā tādu. Kaut kad diezgan pārskatāmā nākotnē domāju arī ķerties pie kāda praktiska eksperimenta.

----------


## Mosfet

Sākumam var noderēt šī informaācija, tāda vienkāršotā vaidā strāda bet ir savas problēmas katram motora tipam jāsameklē optimāli parametri
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-292.pdf 3 un 4 lpp.
Bet ja nopietni bez devējiem neko izcilu uztaisīt nevarēs, kad būs jautājumi tad parunāsim jo savā laikā ne maza zinātne ir izpētītā.

----------


## Epis

laikam par to bezenkoder motoru kontrolli domāji "field oriented control " tur itkā enkoderu nevaig un tās lietas notiek kā pats saki -> starplaikos kad nav PWM pulsa tiek mērīts spriegums, strāva, un laikam skatās to back EMI bet nu tā matemātika tur ir tīri sarežģita, litratūras vispār ir daudz netā reku piemērs 3fažu AC motoram Ti pamaciba 
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/bpra073/bpra073.pdf
un jā parasti šito motoru kontrollē izmanto ko jaudīgāku par 8-16bit Mcu , kāds cortex-m3 būtu OK.

----------


## Texx

IMHO vienkāršāk nopirkt gatavu mazu invertoru. Jauda tur liela nav. Maksās zem simts latiem.
UPS nepamanīju, ka tas ir DC motors. Tad jau invertors laikam nederēs.

----------


## abergs

Ierobežota budžeta apstākļos varētu pastudēt kasešu maģu motoriņu regulāciju - kompensācija pēc patērētās strāvas.
Protams korekcija 50 vatiem un PWM vadībai.
Un pēc pieredzes nav jau tik gŗūti "samest" elementāru enkoderi - skat:
http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...st=0&sk=t&sd=a
Uz CD kastītes vāciņa ar caurspīdīgo silikonu vai epo uzlīmē uz kodoskopa plēves izprintētu sektoru ripuli.
Un PIC16F628 mierīgi tika galā gan ar šo enkoderu, gan PID, gan fazu/impulsu modulāciju (100Hz) pie 4 MHz takts.

----------


## karloslv

Epis kā vienmēr iespraucas ar hiperplazmatroniskajiem turboneitralizatoriem tur, kur vajag vienkārši āmuru un naglu.

Varbūt šis noderēs: http://www.acroname.com/robotics/info/a ... k-emf.html

----------


## Colibris

http://publ.lib.ru/ARCHIVES/E/%27%27Ele ... djv%5d.zip
51.lpp Varbut tas ir tas ko meklee.

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par ieteikumiem, praktiski visos linkos bija kas derīgs un pa tēmu.
Šodien pieķeros idejai praktiski un uzmaketēju shēmu. Vadība - Attiny861. PWM - 1kHz. Izejas spriegums caur vienkāršu ZFF(Atfiltrē kolektora radītos trokšņus virs 3kHz) tiek padots atpakaļ uz proci. Tiesa gan, ir kāda problēma ar mērījumiem, kas izlien pie kādiem man šobrīd neizprotamiem nosacījumiem un kas brīžiem traucē ātruma stabilizēšanu, bet tās atrašana ir tikai laika jautājums. Kad piestrādāšu tad iepostēšu arī shēmu.

P.S. Motorvadību faniem iesaku iepazīties ar Attiny861 iespējām, it īpaši Timer1 3fāzu PWM ar Faulta ieeju.

----------


## kaspich

prastaa ideja [viens jau te piemineeja] - pozitiiva atgriezeniskaa saite peec straavas.
respektiivi, samazinoties apgriezieniem, palielinaas straava caur dzineeju [samazinaas ekvivalentaa R], pieaug I, elektronika palielina U, u.t.t.
Tavaa gadiijumaa [dereetu gan sheemu redzeet] - es bi to filtru taisiitu aptuveni 1/10 no Fpwm, lai slaapee nost pamatimpulsus, un procha ieejaa Tu sanjem Iavg.
atvieglosies Iavg reekjinaashana. vieniigi jaauzmanaas, lai nesaakas pashierosme..
veel korektaak, protams, buutu prasts LC filtrs taas izejas kaskaades galaa, pwm frekvenci augstaaku. ar filtru buus klusaaks, mazaak starojumu, trauceejumu..

----------


## Vikings

Doma nav slikta, BET! Palielinot mehānisko slodzi pie konstantiem apgriezieniem takš palielinās patērētā strāva. Tā kā tīri piemēra pēc var gadīties tā, ka pie 2000rpm patērētā strāva brīvgaitā ir vienāda ar 1000rpm ar 1Nm slodzi. Bet atkal uzģenerētais spriegums ir lielā mērā lineāra attiecība V/rpm neatkarīgi no mehāniskās slodzes. Tā kā mainīgas slodzes gadījumā labāk tomēr izvēlēties otro variantu. Būs, būs shēma, mērījumi un bildes, šobrīd galvenais bija pārbaudīt vai princips strādā kā tāds.
Uzreiz gan atzīšos, ka DC motoram neesmu teoriju līdz sīkumiem izpētījis tādēļ iespējams, runāju muļķības.

----------


## kaspich

savulaik ciiniijos arii ar to pasindukcijas meeriishanu.
nekas praatigs nesanaaca.
njem veeraa:
1. Tev taatad buus cikls - 'griezt' un cikls 'meeriit'. 1. jaabuut peec iespeejas ilgaakam [%tuaali], otram - peec iespeejas iisaakam
2. peec spanja/straavas nonjemshanas veel kaadu laiku mototaa [pateicoties magneetiem/induktivitaatei] buus eds pretsitiens, nevis gjenereetais EDS.
kameer gaidiisi, lai norimst [tiek atdota taa energjija], viss buus slikti..

lai Tev veicaas, bet nezinu NEVIENU gadiijumu, kad shii EDS meeriishana buutu korekti izdevusies/straadaatu. 

straavas pozitiivaa atpakaljsaite straadaa. mieriigi var dabuut, ka slodzi dubultojot, rpm izmainjas ir 1..3%. to Tu virpojot vispaar nejutiisi..

----------


## guguce

Ja barošana būtu gluda (bez traucējumiem), 
varētu detektēt un skaitīt apgriezienus pēc 
kolektora dzirksteļošanas.

----------


## kaspich

fail. dabuut tiiru baroshanu nav NEKAADU proobleemu.
peec kolektora dzirksteljoshanas Vilma series magjos un RU samopala auto elektriskjos logos ar puuleem noteica griezhas/staav tas motors. par kaut kaadu rpm meeriishu nav un nevar buut runa.

----------


## guguce

Ja jau signālu var dzirdēt un redzēt, tad sākums ir.
Vai kāds atceras, kāda izklausās skaņa radio un izskatās bilde analogajā TV, 
kad tā antenas tuvumā rūcina līdzstrāvas kolektora motoru, 
pēc traucējumiem ļoti labi var noteikt motora griešanās ātrumu.
Bet ja antenu pievieno pie motora izvada, kur pievienota barošana (taisni pie motora), tad 
nodetektēt iespējams visus šāda tipa motorus.

----------


## kaspich

beidz klaareet dumiibas. es saprotu, ka beerniibaa esi dzirdejis traucejumus no dc motora, bet - tas nenoziimee, ka var normali notiekt rpm.
liecies mieraa un neturpini klaaret dumumu.

----------


## guguce

Jā, bērnībā...
Tāpēc paskaidro, kur te netiek cauri (noteikti jau esi mēģinājis)   ::  
Signāla detektēšana,
impulsu noteikšana, 
impulsu pastāvība, 
kļūdu daudzums, 
mērāmais diapazons vai kas cits.

----------


## kaspich

nee, neesmu meegjinaajis  :: 
nu, Tu paskati taas oscilogrammas, kas tur naak aaraa.. piedevaam, forma pilnigi atkariiga no model, eksemplaara, nodiluma..
plashaaka diapazonaa - bezceriigi. shauram - chutj lji ne DSP jaapiejuudz.

----------

